# Power Plant Pokemafia



## Redstrykephoenix

The plant buzzes with electricity. The lights in the plant dim, and Pokemon begin to slumber. As night falls, the residents of Ohmtown consider what might happen to their beloved village.

Role PM's have been sent out. It is now Night Zero. You have 48 hours to send in your night actions.



Spoiler: Pings



@Herbe 
@tbh² 
@Trebek 
@Hydreigon25 
@Seshas 
@Zero Moment 
@Cojiro 
@Ysabel 
@Flora 
@MampersandF 
@Vipera Magnifica


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Day 1 will begin July 29th at 11:00 AM Eastern Time. Unless, like, someone's lazy and doesn't send in an action.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Kill MampersandF*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

whoops this isn't my role pm


----------



## Eifie

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


Whoops, wrong chat.


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, wrong chat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

The sun rises in the east, and with it comes the humming of activity from the plant, as the lights switch on and the machines begin to turn. However, the monotonous routine the residents of the plant normally feel at this time is quickly replaced with shock and fear as they realize what had happened as they slept. 

Someone wrote a message in blood.

But the handwriting's, like, really bad, so nobody can read it.


Day 1 will end on July 31st, 12:00 PM, Eastern Standard Time

(Sorry for delay, one of us is presumably sleeping and the other was too busy playing Paper Mario the Origami King)


----------



## M&F

news guys


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*Nobody has died.*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

look timezones are confusing i meant central not eastern


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Spoiler: Pings



@Herbe 
@tbh² 
@Trebek 
@Hydreigon25 
@Seshas 
@Zero Moment 
@Cojiro 
@Ysabel 
@Flora 
@MampersandF 
@Vipera Magnifica


----------



## Herbe

Ooo, no deaths n0 is always at least... mildly interesting to me, if not concerning


----------



## Herbe

not that it's Upsetting per se, it's just the deviation from expectation that makes me go all


----------



## Trebek

well this is certainly a thing that happened

wazzup


----------



## Trebek

do pokémon bleed
where did the blood come from
aaaa


----------



## Herbe

Trebek said:


> wazzup


*waz_zap_, you mean


----------



## Herbe

Thats probably just rusty oil or something, dont worry about it~


----------



## Trebek

hmm, so i don’t think that this was advertised as a day start game? so i guess something happened to mess with the N0 kill? why is this happening in every game now smh


----------



## Ys_

Yeah, I understand the sentiment Herbe.
Also, blood written in walls makes me think of a sacrifice or something, but no one died, so.


----------



## Trebek

future sacrifice!


----------



## Herbe

Trebek said:


> hmm, so i don’t think that this was advertised as a day start game? so i guess something happened to mess with the N0 kill? why is this happening in every game now smh


ssssssssshhhhhhenanigans my lad. also we were given 48 hrs for night actions
dear God i feel a big storm comin soon


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, so i don’t think that this was advertised as a day start game? so i guess something happened to mess with the N0 kill? why is this happening in every game now smh
> 
> 
> 
> ssssssssshhhhhhenanigans my lad. also we were given 48 hrs for night actions
> dear God i feel a big storm comin soon
Click to expand...

inb4 mafia kills are applied in the middle of day phase

and yeah you’re right about night actions. time is a myth rn


----------



## Herbe

Trebek said:


> and yeah you’re right about night actions. time is a myth rn


Right??????? it feels like i've been in an endless time abyss for the last 4 months, but i'm moving in a couple days and all of a sudden i have nO time left at_ all _for literally anything


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah you’re right about night actions. time is a myth rn
> 
> 
> 
> Right??????? it feels like i've been in an endless time abyss for the last 4 months, but i'm moving in a couple days and all of a sudden i have nO time left at_ all _for literally anything
Click to expand...

yep!!! doesn’t help that i spent 50 hours in the car over the last few days, don’t even know what time it is anymore


----------



## Herbe

Ugh, that's so gross. 50 fuckin hours???? h o w
i have a 3 day car journey up to new england from basically the gulf of mexico in t minus... 5 days. dear sweet lord i'm not ready


----------



## Ys_

Be careful! Don't forget social distance!


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> Ugh, that's so gross. 50 fuckin hours???? h o w
> i have a 3 day car journey up to new england from basically the gulf of mexico in t minus... 5 days. dear sweet lord i'm not ready


yeah, went from CA to new england!

pro tip: find at least some position that allows you to sleep in the car, and just vibe 

if you have something you want to do in the car (i played pokémon for most of the trip), dont do it at the start of the drive: you can normally burn an hour or 2 just listening to music at the start

might not work for everyone, but that’s how i survived :p


----------



## Herbe

thanks for the advice mr. friend :>


----------



## M&F

hype! and yeah, basically what trebek said, although, be sure you're not about to find out you get carsick, because if you do, it's best you remain awake and in upright position. ask me about the time I puked in my brother's car-

depending on the road, even the scenery can make for decent time-killing! around these parts it usually is, because I'm blessed to live in a country full of natural beauty, but the same doesn't go for people who travel through, like, ohio

... I can't help but feel like we're forgetting about something-


----------



## Trebek

MampersandF said:


> hype! and yeah, basically what trebek said, although, be sure you're not about to find out you get carsick, because if you do, it's best you remain awake and in upright position. ask me about the time I puked in my brother's car-
> 
> depending on the road, even the scenery can make for decent time-killing! around these parts it usually is, because I'm blessed to live in a country full of natural beauty, but the same doesn't go for people who travel through, like, ohio
> 
> ... I can't help but feel like we're forgetting about something-


very good point about carsickness! and yeah, when the drives get longer the scenery can be a gamble: i had days where the entire drive was really pretty, and days where the entire drive was flat and straight: if you’re going up the east coast tho there should be plenty to look at!

what do you mean we’re forgetting about something O_o


----------



## Hydreigon25

i think M&F is referring to the day's discussion being a ( possible distraction ? )


----------



## Herbe

we're probably passing through tennessee, my home state, so i'm really looking forward to that :>

nah, we're Probably not forgetting anything.... that is unless there's some sort of social forum game we're supposed to be playing at the moment and not paying attention to. what are the odds of that though


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> we're probably passing through tennessee, my home state, so i'm really looking forward to that :>


oooooh, nice! only been there once or twice, but was really pretty when i was!


----------



## Cojiro

Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


----------



## Trebek

Cojiro said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to be here.


hi! im hydrating rn just for you!


----------



## Herbe

i just now noticed the power of chicken and power of nosepass combo move :>


----------



## Herbe

drinking game: take a sip of water every time cojiro says something


----------



## Hydreigon25

Trebek said:


> do pokémon bleed
> where did the blood come from
> aaaa


That is an Easy answer it's from Pikachu ( apparently Pikachu has been snacking on Ketchup again )


----------



## Cojiro

how do y'all with hydra accounts keep up with the thread

I was going to just keep tabs on it with my main account and switch to the alt when I wanted to post, but then it's difficult to react to things as you go along


----------



## Cojiro

Cojiro said:


> how do y'all with hydra accounts keep up with the thread
> 
> I was going to just keep tabs on it with my main account and switch to the alt when I wanted to post, but then it's difficult to react to things as you go along


#chickenproblems


----------



## Cojiro

anyway, hi!

blu will probably not be around for a little while so for now you've got to put up with me, koko

in the interests of full disclosure, we are a miller


----------



## Cojiro

Cojiro said:


> in the interests of full disclosure, we are a miller


which it's just now occurring to me is a slightly distressing thing for a farmyard animal

but eh


----------



## Hydreigon25




----------



## Trebek

Cojiro said:


> Cojiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the interests of full disclosure, we are a miller
> 
> 
> 
> which it's just now occurring to me is a slightly distressing thing for a farmyard animal
> 
> but eh
Click to expand...

yeah that would probably be uh

distressing

i’m a fan of this early transparency tbh


----------



## Cojiro

Herbe said:


> i have a 3 day car journey up to new england from basically the gulf of mexico


aw man, it never ceases to amaze me just how fucken _big_ the US is

how the fuck do y'all cope

glhf


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> drinking game: take a sip of water every time cojiro says something


bro i’m gonna be so hydrated omg


----------



## Cojiro

Trebek said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> drinking game: take a sip of water every time cojiro says something
> 
> 
> 
> bro i’m gonna be so hydrated omg
Click to expand...

that's the idea


----------



## Trebek

Cojiro said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> drinking game: take a sip of water every time cojiro says something
> 
> 
> 
> bro i’m gonna be so hydrated omg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's the idea
Click to expand...

_hydration intensifies_


----------



## Zori

good news guys question mark



Herbe said:


> i'm moving in a couple days and all of a sudden i have nO time left at_ all _for literally anything


actually literally same
except my parents are cool and taking care of the vast majority of stuff


----------



## Ys_

Does alien make sense as the reason why there were no n1 deaths? I don't think it does, especially with the flavor, and the size of the game, but you all may know more about shenanigans than I do.

As for Cojiro(koko)'s miller claim.. I don't disbelieve it but it seems like something mafia could fake


----------



## M&F

oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it


----------



## M&F

Ysabel said:


> Does alien make sense as the reason why there were no n1 deaths? I don't think it does, especially with the flavor, and the size of the game, but you all may know more about shenanigans than I do.


a lack of deaths N0 in this meta can be most likely attributed to doc, bulletproof, mafia, roleblocker, or bastardry, in that order

beyond that, it's not much use speculating which it was; we could run afoul of an alien, for sure, but otherwise, if someone in town did something that stopped a nightkill, we probably want them to be able to keep doing it, with impunity


----------



## Zori

Day 1 miller claims are usually lightly town-indicative, because people forget that claiming miller is an option is wolf?
so light townread there ig
claiming miller after a redcheck is big bruh moment


----------



## Zori

MampersandF said:


> oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it


I'm playing this completely impulsively, but I almost voted for this post
although it's more likely than not NAI


----------



## Zori

I personally think that mafia succumbed to the power of friendship combined with basic human decency that you shouldn't kill people

Snap V-read on trebek for equally bad reasons (being the first to voice his opinion on Cojiro's Miller claim)


----------



## Herbe

i'm millern't, i'm afraid

curious what your pokemon is? idk if it has any bearing on role but it's not like miller is a powerrole anyway


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Someone wrote a message in blood.
> 
> But the handwriting's, like, really bad, so nobody can read it.


So is this relevant, or just like... edgy flavor text?


----------



## Cojiro

Herbe said:


> curious what your pokemon is? idk if it has any bearing on role but it's not like miller is a powerrole anyway


If this was addressed at me, I'm not keen on the idea of claiming anything else right away - claiming the miller part is sensible in order to avoid confusion, but in general I think it's wiser to keep stuff secret in order to be able to catch people out in lies later on!


----------



## Herbe

that's alright cojiro! :>


----------



## Herbe

unless there's a repeating blood message pattern i think it's just edgy since it doesn't seem to be too significant? that depends on tomorrows flavor of course


----------



## M&F

personally I do have to deeply sympathize with GMs who have to make a deathless N0 still sound like looming danger-


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Trebek said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah you’re right about night actions. time is a myth rn
> 
> 
> 
> Right??????? it feels like i've been in an endless time abyss for the last 4 months, but i'm moving in a couple days and all of a sudden i have nO time left at_ all _for literally anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep!!! doesn’t help that i spent 50 hours in the car over the last few days, don’t even know what time it is anymore
Click to expand...

I think this might be a bus driver soft? Going to TR Trebek if that's the case


----------



## tbh²

hey y'all! imagine being conscious at SoD
-m


----------



## Herbe

hey mewt! i had an 8 30 am telehealth appt i had to be up for, you Know i wouldn't be up then otherwise lmao. torture


----------



## Trebek

idk my gut reaction to the miller claim was "mm yeah mafia could also fake this too?" but then after thinking about it for a bit i wondered if mafia would be more likely to _soft_ miller instead of just claiming, so that they don't draw attention to themselves early but can use it as an out later? sorta like jack's soft in tarot


----------



## Cojiro

tbh² said:


> hey y'all! imagine being conscious at SoD
> -m


couldn't be me


----------



## Herbe

Trebek said:


> idk my gut reaction to the miller claim was "mm yeah mafia could also fake this too?" but then after thinking about it for a bit i wondered if mafia would be more likely to _soft_ miller instead of just claiming, so that they don't draw attention to themselves early but can use it as an out later? sorta like jack's soft in tarot


who's to say the hydra dream team didn't think about that already. in any case i lightly tl it and i'm happy to let cojiro vibe until further notice


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk my gut reaction to the miller claim was "mm yeah mafia could also fake this too?" but then after thinking about it for a bit i wondered if mafia would be more likely to _soft_ miller instead of just claiming, so that they don't draw attention to themselves early but can use it as an out later? sorta like jack's soft in tarot
> 
> 
> 
> who's to say the hydra dream team didn't think about that already. in any case i lightly tl it and i'm happy to let cojiro vibe until further notice
Click to expand...

could be entirely possible, but if i start thinking about that then ill keep going back and forth for the rest of the Day so im happy to vibe with TRing it for now


----------



## M&F

yeah, as with many things in mafia, it's not an absolute and we shouldn't treat it as such, although it is reasonably a positive for all we presently have


----------



## tbh²

Trebek said:


> idk my gut reaction to the miller claim was "mm yeah mafia could also fake this too?"


i mean, yeah. this is true for a lot of things though ig
i think it can swing back and forth until it's just null :v i'd say i light townlean it just because i'm not a fan of going in too many circles though
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> idk my gut reaction to the miller claim was "mm yeah mafia could also fake this too?"
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, yeah. this is true for a lot of things though ig
> i think it can swing back and forth until it's just null :v i'd say i light townlean it just because i'm not a fan of going in too many circles though
> -m
Click to expand...

exaaaaaactly

circles are scary


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> exaaaaaactly
> 
> circles are scary


I am a proud circle


----------



## Zori

Also some of trebek's recent posts made me vaguely uncomfortable, so I am retracting my v-read which was probably dumb in the first place


----------



## Herbe

seshas what are the odds the curse continues and you die n1


----------



## Herbe

(if she dies blame me for invoking it i guess ehe)


----------



## Zori

Herbe said:


> seshas what are the odds the curse continues and you die n1


Well, at least this time I survived N0


----------



## Ys_

ooo Shadowhunters mafia sounds fun!
Though I only read the first book and watched some of the series



Seshas said:


> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing this completely impulsively, but I almost voted for this post
> although it's more likely than not NAI
Click to expand...

Why? I thought it was a valid suggestion and wanted to townread him for it. But yeah, thinking about it, it's probably NAI since either alignment could make that suggestion
For now I agree with townleaning coji since there was no reason for them to claim this early


----------



## Trebek

would counterclaiming even be that effective tho? like, idk meta but miller doesn’t really strike me as a role that is necessarily unique


----------



## Trebek

i’m fine with letting that sit at NAI tho, bc calling for miller claims seems a little more benign than calling for like, a doctor claim i guess

idk it didn’t really ping me one way or the other even if i don’t think it would be beneficial


----------



## M&F

I'm not even pretending to read seshas at this point, this is like the apex of her usual million-microreads-per-minute style-



Trebek said:


> would counterclaiming even be that effective tho? like, idk meta but miller doesn’t really strike me as a role that is necessarily unique


I don't think doubled roles are very common around here, barring the usual specific exceptions like non-power-roles and doctors featuring their tendency to clash

but more to the point is that, if we are playing a 10-player setup with multiple millers, you all won't need to worry about the lynch as I will simply strangle myself-


----------



## Trebek

MampersandF said:


> I'm not even pretending to read seshas at this point, this is like the apex of her usual million-microreads-per-minute style-
> 
> 
> 
> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> would counterclaiming even be that effective tho? like, idk meta but miller doesn’t really strike me as a role that is necessarily unique
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think doubled roles are very common around here, barring the usual specific exceptions like non-power-roles and doctors featuring their tendency to clash
> 
> but more to the point is that, if we are playing a 10-player setup with multiple millers, you all won't need to worry about the lynch as I will simply strangle myself-
Click to expand...

alrighty, fair enough :p

i vibe


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*11 player setup


----------



## tbh²

the 17th  12th player is the mastermind


----------



## Eifie

(whispers into your ear)

_*Eifie*...

*The twelfth player*, lying hidden somewhere in this game...

The one they call the *Ultimate Queen*...

Watch out for her. _


----------



## Flora

HO boy I work a ten-hour shift and come back to five pages. Fear.

i am....okay I honestly didn’t read all five pages cause I wanted to make sure no one was like “hey Chel’s ghosting us :/“ - that sentence initially decided spaces are for losers, so that was fun.

time to play catch up :D


----------



## Flora

I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START which is that I am a lil bit concerned about the lack of death


----------



## tbh²

Flora said:


> I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START which is that I am a lil bit concerned about the lack of death


what do you mean by concerned?
-m


----------



## Herbe

MampersandF said:


> but more to the point is that, if we are playing a 10-player setup with multiple millers, you all won't need to worry about the lynch as I will simply strangle myself-


i love you so much


----------



## Herbe

i agree w your concern chel (is that like shell or like the ch in cheese?) - it just smells like shenanigans afoot


----------



## Flora

Mostly like...I’m used to setups with aliens, so a lack of death instantly sets off my Oh No Alien alarms.

(it’s ch like cheese but I have friends who pronounce it like shell and honestly I am not opposed to either pronunciation)


----------



## Hydreigon25

Flora said:


> I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START


wait was [ TYPING IN CAPS ]  really necessary ?


----------



## Herbe

Hydreigon25 said:


> Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START
> 
> 
> 
> wait was [ TYPING IN CAPS ]  really necessary ?
Click to expand...

they seemed like they were panicking haha. it's not that big a deal


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Hydreigon25 said:


> Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START
> 
> 
> 
> wait was [ TYPING IN CAPS ]  really necessary ?
Click to expand...

gonna make the next modpost in all caps


----------



## M&F

Hydreigon25 said:


> Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START
> 
> 
> 
> wait was [ TYPING IN CAPS ]  really necessary ?
Click to expand...

[ IT IS PARAMOUNT TO THE SURVIVAL OF THE SPECIES. ]

[ OR, PROBABLY, OF THE VARIOUS SPECIES THAT MAKE UP THE ECOSYSTEM, SINCE I'M ASSUMING WE'RE EACH A DIFFERENT SPECIES IN FLAVOR ]


----------



## Ys_

*she
Ok _now_ I can tr MF a bit more. I agree with her miller reasoning. Not to speculate, but having more than one miller would just be unnecessary mech-wise and purpise-wise imo. Not impossible but unlikely. Though I can understand where Trebek is coming from, too.

Hydre if it helps don't think of caps as yelling xD just think of them as a different type of font


----------



## Trebek

just to clarify, my spec about millers and counterclaiming was not meant to be indicative of me sring MF for saying it, it was just wondering if a counterclaim would actually serve as damning evidence against cojiro if that makes sense


----------



## Ys_

Ok, I went back and reread stuff. I don't want to make snapreads bc that's what ultimately caused my downfall in Snom. And yeah, like I said I get where you're coming from!

Fwiw I don't think another miller, if there's one, should cc, at least not yet, bc that would be helping mafia's poe of power roles


----------



## Flora

Hydreigon25 said:


> Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> I FORGOT TO MENTION MY SINGLE FUCKING THOUGHT ON THE DAY START
> 
> 
> 
> wait was [ TYPING IN CAPS ]  really necessary ?
Click to expand...

I was annoyed at myself cause I started typing that, then backspaced it out, then forgot to re-enter that. Also I am a VERY EMPHATIC PERSON and tend to break into caps.


----------



## Hydreigon25

Flora said:


> I was annoyed at myself cause I started typing that, then backspaced it out, then forgot to re-enter that. Also I am a VERY EMPHATIC PERSON and tend to break into caps.


I apologize


----------



## Flora

no worries! i didn't take it as mean/rude at all :3


----------



## Zori

I was in the state of not knowing whether I had claimed my role or not
thankfully the saved draft with me claiming my role told me and allowed me to decide it was likely not a good idea


----------



## Herbe

almost spooked myself by convincing myself eod was in less than 12 hours. i am a simpleman

i also had an excellent nap but woke up at like midnight so im gonna be up for at least a lil while


----------



## Herbe

someone come talk me. i am no longer angy


----------



## M&F

Trebek said:


> just to clarify, my spec about millers and counterclaiming was not meant to be indicative of me sring MF for saying it, it was just wondering if a counterclaim would actually serve as damning evidence against cojiro if that makes sense


it would be one hell of a talking point if it did happen, at least-

but it hasn't so far, so I'm guessing it's not going to. very well!



Ysabel said:


> Fwiw I don't think another miller, if there's one, should cc, at least not yet, bc that would be helping mafia's poe of power roles


like, yeah, technically, but if we did get a cc, we'd very likely be able to catch scum with it; that's got to be worth a small price in power role reveals, no?


----------



## Cojiro

ah fuck just realised I've been reacting to all these things on main

guh

i'll get there i promise


----------



## Cojiro

Cojiro said:


> ah fuck just realised I've been reacting to all these things on main
> 
> guh
> 
> i'll get there i promise


in fairness it is extremely hard to use a forum interface when your beak always points north


----------



## Cojiro

wrt actual relevant topics, i'm sorry our miller claim has caused such bafflement. didn't occur to me it would be this exceptionally remarkable


----------



## Cojiro

fwiw, i agree in principle that millers are counterclaim-worthy. i would be extremely surprised if there were 2+ in a 10-person game

barring shenanigans


----------



## Ys_

Hmm MF what do you think of Coji apart from eir claim? (assuming all posts up to now have been Koko's)

Dw Coji. I think if nothing else it gave us something to talk about

So everyone has posted except ZM if I'm correct


----------



## Ys_

But yeah MF, I see your point. I'm thinking about what we would do if there _is _a cc


----------



## M&F

Ysabel said:


> Hmm MF what do you think of Coji apart from eir claim? (assuming all posts up to now have been Koko's)


the blue chicken is very cute-

brain empty on that matter tbh. I was hoping to come up with some actual reads besides discussing the whole miller and counterclaiming thingmabob, but I guess the nature of D1 in this meta is that nothing happens until it's EoD and then everything happens


----------



## Zori

I am out of microreads
head empty
movers are in so likely unavailable for most of today


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It's a pretty uneventful D1 when the only thing to talk about is one person claiming miller

Should I go ahead and use my lie detector so we at least have something to talk about?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Vipera Magnifica said:


> It's a pretty uneventful D1 when the only thing to talk about is one person claiming miller


_two_ persons... one chicken


----------



## M&F

hell yes do it


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Attach Lie Detector to Redstrykephoenix*

Who are the mafia?


----------



## Zori

Vipera Magnifica said:


> *Attach Lie Detector to Redstrykephoenix*
> 
> Who are the mafia?


what stops them from saying Stryke/Stryke/Stryke/Styke and returning a lie tho


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

(If I keep joking about this role eventually some GM is going to actually give it to me and then it's over for all of you)


----------



## Trebek

Vipera Magnifica said:


> (If I keep joking about this role eventually some GM is going to actually give it to me and then it's over for all of you)


this is exactly why you gotta keep doing it tbh


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

if y'all do the thing where you analyze how people react to my jokes and use that as the basis for a D1 lynch I am never going to let you hear the end of it


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Vipera Magnifica said:


> *Attach Lie Detector to Redstrykephoenix*
> 
> Who are the mafia?


vm/mf/zm/anyone else who has a 2-letter acronym for their name


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

oh wait you said mafia.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

this is the wrong account isn't it.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

it definitely is


----------



## Cojiro

Well that clears that up. Gg everyone!


----------



## M&F

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attach Lie Detector to Redstrykephoenix*
> 
> Who are the mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> vm/mf/zm/anyone else who has a 2-letter acronym for their name
Click to expand...

oh shit, that wasn't in my role PM, thanks for letting me know



Vipera Magnifica said:


> if y'all do the thing where you analyze how people react to my jokes and use that as the basis for a D1 lynch I am never going to let you hear the end of it


the real question is, am I above responding to that with a vote on VM


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

MampersandF said:


> hell yes do it


----------



## Trebek

MampersandF said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attach Lie Detector to Redstrykephoenix*
> 
> Who are the mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> vm/mf/zm/anyone else who has a 2-letter acronym for their name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit, that wasn't in my role PM, thanks for letting me know
> 
> 
> 
> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if y'all do the thing where you analyze how people react to my jokes and use that as the basis for a D1 lynch I am never going to let you hear the end of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real question is, am I above responding to that with a vote on VM
Click to expand...

i thought about it but then decided that someone else would probably do it for me


----------



## Herbe

.... feels weird that nobody has suggested any real vote yet, although i can't say that i have any strong ideas of my own


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh hey, it's day and nobody has died. And nobody's chimed in saying "I was attacked" or "I roleblocked [X]" yet. Strange. 


RedneckPhoenix said:


> vm/mf/zm/anyone else who has a 2-letter acronym for their name


Oh shit thanks RP, I'd been wondering who my maf buddies were. Could you add me to the scumchat tho? Needa get coordinated with my team.


----------



## Trebek

what happens if i change my name to have an acronym do i get maf-converted


----------



## Herbe

gasp! i think *zm *is openwolfing! :O i'm so glad we finally have a sensible idea of someone to vote!


----------



## tbh²

Zero Moment said:


> And nobody's chimed in saying "I was attacked" or "I roleblocked [X]" yet. Strange.


hm, do you think a roleblocker should have claimed here?
-m


----------



## Herbe

yeah, it's d1, i really dont think a RB should claim if something happened there, i'd just block the same person again tbh to test the working theory

actually maybe my jokevote on zm can stick around a lil while


----------



## Zero Moment

tbh² said:


> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody's chimed in saying "I was attacked" or "I roleblocked [X]" yet. Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> hm, do you think a roleblocker should have claimed here?
> -m
Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe not? I think I've gotten used to Town of Salem, where the meta is to post whenever you get attacked, roleblocked, witched, etc. I guess that doesn't make as much sense in longform mafia games, tho.


----------



## Cojiro

Herbe said:


> yeah, it's d1, i really dont think a RB should claim if something happened there, i'd just block the same person again tbh to test the working theory


agree

as was said in ooctvt, there are plenty of explanations for why there might be no n0 kill. no sense revealing a roleblocker if there's no indication they were the one responsible


----------



## Ys_

I


Zero Moment said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Moment said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody's chimed in saying "I was attacked" or "I roleblocked [X]" yet. Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> hm, do you think a roleblocker should have claimed here?
> -m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, maybe not? I think I've gotten used to Town of Salem, where the meta is to post whenever you get attacked, roleblocked, witched, etc. I guess that doesn't make as much sense in longform mafia games, tho.
Click to expand...

In my homeforum we did. If someone was witched or bussed or roleblocked etc but then again, I think the players did get a notification of those results. I don't know the meta here but it seems like there are no notifs about things like that so if the only way to know is for people to claim that _they_ healed/roleblocked someone then, yeah. Best not to unless we have more conclusive info


----------



## Trebek

yeah, think that’s just a meta disparity, idk if it deserves a vote but there’s also like no other votes happening so idk lol


----------



## Zori

There's a chance I ate the kill, but not certain tbh

Herbe probably town for the mindmeld


----------



## Trebek

iiiiiinteresting


----------



## Zori

Trebek also went to being snap-read V


----------



## Zori

*Zero Moment*
lightly hesitant to vote because low activity but I think I can get on before EoD tomorrow anyways


----------



## Trebek

oh shoot, i should probably actually check what time EoD is and see if i will be awake

time zone changes hard


----------



## Trebek

tomorrow 1pm EST? i think?


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> tomorrow 1pm EST? i think?


12 PM EST I think
should be 4 PM UTC if my mathematics is not dumb


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

noon tmrw est

11 CENTRAL not est. timezones still hard


----------



## Trebek

yeah think RSP said 12EST but then also said central after but also i think 11 central was thrown around at some point?

maybe i should just play it safe and wake up before all of those times tbh


----------



## Trebek

lol haha ninjad haha


----------



## Herbe

idk if i want this to be The Wagon but i'll probably be around before eod anyway so


----------



## Hydreigon25

Redstrykephoenix said:


> Day 1 will end on July 31st, 12:00 PM, Eastern Standard Time


does anyone here have any solid town reads yet ?


----------



## Zori

Ysabel feels not off the norm in either direction, although it would likely help if I payed attention to their meta in Snom, a thing I am commonly lacking in doing
I am still confusion about my read on M&F, so slightly below the null line? idk

Herbe/Cojiro/Trebek? most likely Vs

I'm going to publically state that it would probably not be optimal for investigatives to target me due to role


----------



## Trebek

yeah, my gut is telling me to vibe with herbe and cojiro


----------



## M&F

trying to make sense of these softs of seshas's... privately, because there's no need to share my speculation with the mafia, but crucially, because they may be reasonably easy claims to make as a mobster. although that said, for how quiet it's been so far, it would've been far easier as mafia to stay under the radar

I suppose I can let the ZM wagon slide for now? it wouldn't be good to have a hard wagon on it rolling by EoD if we come up with something better, but if we make it as far as the deadline and absolutely nothing happened, votes on something > votes on nothing


----------



## Zori

idk if this means anything or is just confirmation bias
M&F feels more reserved off a cursory impression and less willing to spitball reads than they were in tarot? I'd sort of like to know what gut impressions they have because they were fairly towny with good gutreads


----------



## Herbe

inb4 seshas and mf thunderdome


----------



## Zori

Herbe said:


> inb4 seshas and mf thunderdome


I kind of support this? but I want to give them room to breathe since they have good insights as town ig


----------



## M&F

Seshas said:


> idk if this means anything or is just confirmation bias
> M&F feels more reserved off a cursory impression and less willing to spitball reads than they were in tarot? I'd sort of like to know what gut impressions they have because they were fairly towny with good gutreads


well, it's worth bringing up the same thing I said in the aforementioned tarot mafia: I focus on quality over quantity for reads, and there's not been very much at all to read off of.

I will say that I'm inclined to take seshas's softs at face value for the time being -- and again, my reasoning on this matter is unimportant because I'd rather not share it with the mob. and all said, trebek and herbe have been a nice amount of Around for about a several few posts by now, so maybe I can try to get an actual read there

although, come to think of it, I did point out that, in a sleepy day like this, the winning mafia move is probably to be quiet, so... I wonder if there's anyone we need to be dragging out of the shadows right now? either for inactivity or for producing more noise than post


----------



## Cojiro

RedneckPhoenix said:


> noon tmrw est
> 
> 11 CENTRAL not est. timezones still hard


without wanting to make this a whole thing, just trying to clarify...

by est you mean edt, right? i.e., 4pm utc



MampersandF said:


> although, come to think of it, I did point out that, in a sleepy day like this, the winning mafia move is probably to be quiet, so... I wonder if there's anyone we need to be dragging out of the shadows right now? either for inactivity or for producing more noise than post


was wondering this myself tbh

we have heard from everyone now but some have been heard more than others

who could fit into that category... vm? flora? hydreigon? maybe raritini? any of you guys got any thoughts to share?

i should also say that i am struggling against my natural inclination to read vm as scummy for his fake scumslip


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

eastern ok


----------



## M&F

I feel like life would be so much easier if we just dropped all the names and acronyms and used the relative-to-gmt notation,

my timezone is BRT but as far as I'm concerned it's just -3. boop



Cojiro said:


> was wondering this myself tbh
> 
> we have heard from everyone now but some have been heard more than others
> 
> who could fit into that category... vm? flora? hydreigon? maybe raritini? any of you guys got any thoughts to share?
> 
> i should also say that i am struggling against my natural inclination to read vm as scummy for his fake scumslip


flora -- and for that matter zm -- are a little harder to work into this analysis because they're naturally quiet players, which makes them notoriously hard to read. I suppose the old meta might've actually been onto something with its tendency to lynch inactives at the drop of a hat-

the same definitely doesn't go for more typically active players -- and yeah, I was thinking VM and the tbhydra, having given it some level of backread. so... either of you two feel like sharing more with the class?


----------



## Cojiro

Seshas said:


> I'm going to publically state that it would probably not be optimal for investigatives to target me due to role


i think i see what you're getting at here, but yeah, agree it's probs not wise to expound



Seshas said:


> Herbe/Cojiro/Trebek? most likely Vs


i agree with herbe but can you explain your trebek townread?


----------



## Cojiro

MampersandF said:


> flora -- and for that matter zm -- are a little harder to work into this analysis because they're naturally quiet players, which makes them notoriously hard to read.


good to know, tyvm! this data has been assimilated into the hivemind



MampersandF said:


> my timezone is BRT


my brain infilled this as "boredom replacement therapy"

thank you brain, time for sleep now


----------



## M&F

Cojiro said:


> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> 
> my timezone is BRT
> 
> 
> 
> my brain infilled this as "boredom replacement therapy"
Click to expand...

that's just videogames-


----------



## Trebek

ngl, i’m gonna venture a guess that raritini’s inactiveness has been just that, and not indicative of anything ingame: it feels at least to me that both of them are very active/prominent in both their scumgames and their towngames independently

that’s just how i see it tho so idk


----------



## Stryke

I'm still in EST even if RNP isn't, btw, so if we say something is EST, one of us will still be able to adhere to it without timezones fucking us up


----------



## M&F

see, I dunno about that; I've missed rari's big scum debut, but I still do achingly remember mewtini's scumgame from tarot-

it felt, at least in part, like carefully calculated inactivity was a parcel to that


----------



## Trebek

MampersandF said:


> see, I dunno about that; I've missed rari's big scum debut, but I still do achingly remember mewtini's scumgame from tarot-
> 
> it felt, at least in part, like carefully calculated inactivity was a parcel to that


ah sorry, i meant within the scope of D1!


----------



## Trebek

basically all i was getting at was that i dont think im leaning in either direction on them rn


----------



## Trebek

if this keeps going ill be a little Hmmm but for now im content to Vibe until they show up


----------



## Hydreigon25

MampersandF said:


> the same definitely doesn't go for more typically active players -- and yeah, I was thinking VM and the tbhydra, having given it some level of backread. so... either of you two feel like sharing more with the class?


We or at least most all of us know what happens when we're too active ( take a certain other mafia variation where the town mis-reads  Active people causing Town to lynch/yeet their own  )


----------



## Zori

I'm just going to say that I'm not particularly liking hydreigon


----------



## Trebek

same, but considering ooctvt im not sure if my read on hydreigon is indicative of their alignment


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> same, but considering ooctvt im not sure if my read on hydreigon is indicative of their alignment


I am intentionally avoiding mentioning ongoing games tbh


----------



## Trebek

sorry! my lips are sealed


----------



## Ys_

I'm reading the thread btw, but I'm with family atm. I'll post reads later


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

We are in such an information drought today that an abstain might be the right move but that’s also kinda boring

Idk if I vibe with a ZM wagon so I’m going to vote for someone else to balance it out... *Flora *maybe? I don’t really know who else since nothing anyone’s done so far has been particularly suspicious imo


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Cojiro said:


> i should also say that i am struggling against my natural inclination to read vm as scummy for his fake scumslip


good, I like to keep people on their toes


----------



## Herbe

actually you know what i think an *abstain* might be in town's best interest today if i'm being honest
i know we don't like doing that anymore here but anything else is a shot in the dark in my opinion


----------



## Herbe

d1 floravoting is stale


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I’ll vibe with an *abstain* until useful information surfaces


----------



## Ys_

Can you explain your reasoning for abstaining? I'm  about it tbh


----------



## Herbe

we don't have any substantial info for a yeet, and we can afford the abstain cause no one died last night, if we randovote today we'll probably hit town :/


----------



## Zero Moment

_Nodnods_
Yes, *abstain* is good for our health!


----------



## tbh²

hello guys! was caught up a bit with ooctvtmqm, but now that we’re dead i’m vibin’. kinda surprised to arrive here and find only 10 pages of post, most frankly quite meaningless gamewise.

i was intending to longpost but. there is really only one post i found worthy of commenting:



MampersandF said:


> see, I dunno about that; I've missed rari's big scum debut, but I still do achingly remember mewtini's scumgame from tarot-
> 
> it felt, at least in part, like carefully calculated inactivity was a parcel to that


i can assure you that “carefully calculated inactivity” is not part of mewt’s strategy as scum. as discussed in tarot graveyard, she was caught up with meatspace stuff at the time and couldn’t fully throw herself into the game — if you want to take a peek into a more representative wolf!mewtini game, i recommend you to peruse snom mafia. it’s not a long game by tcodf standards. ysabel was also in that game; i don’t know how much of tarot she read, but i’m certain that if she did follow it, she will attest that activity is NAI for mewtini.

wrt my big scum debut, well, i don’t think anyone would call me inactive by any standards in cats (2019). i posted less there than i did in tvt iirc, but that is due to me randing mafia neighbourizer there and spending more time in neighbourchat than in the actual thread.

what i also would like to comment is that i don’t like this abstainwave _at all_. lynching is the only way that We All have to kill mafia. we can’t simply sit and expect the vig, if existant, to do their job optimally. i understand zm voting for an abstain both because he’s the only wagon and he’s more used to old tcodfia, where D1 abstains were common. i also chalk up to metaclash the reason people are voting for him (finding weird that nobody claimed to have interfered with the N0 kill) — while we are currently on a very day-driven meta, i believe that this logic may apply well to night-driven games.

if i don’t want to abstain and i also don’t want to vote zm, i’ll Be The Change I Want To See In This World and tentatively start a wagon on someone i think is likelier to be scum. namely, the one person who spoke at lengths (and i do mean _at lengths_) about how abstaining was good a couple games ago when he was town and then right now described abst as “boring”, trying to start a wagon on a person who didn’t really do anything worth raising an eyebrow. *vipera magnifica*

>inb4 “vm later abstained!”: this doesn’t change the fact that #177 was very weird all things considered

what also might be worth mentioning is that mewt and i both are currently in a very, uh, reversed circadian cycle and it’s likely that neither of us will ever be awake during SoD/EoD. :T

as a final note, mewtini fell asleep as i wrote this, so it will go without vetting. mewt pls don’t kill me for placing a vote and logging off D:

- rari


----------



## tbh²

tbh² said:


> i was intending to longpost but. there is really only one post i found worthy of commenting:


imagine writing this and then proceeding to longpost anyway
- rari


----------



## Herbe

mmmrmrmrmrmrmrmr are y'all gonna grump at me if i don't unabstain


----------



## Herbe

listen. sometimes I Miss the Old Meta.....


----------



## tbh²

Herbe said:


> mmmrmrmrmrmrmrmr are y'all gonna grump at me if i don't unabstain


i would definitely prefer if you Took Action and unabstained. it’s the most pro-town move you can take here.
that being said, tbqh you are probably my highest townread atm :> you seem to be too happy to be mafia, hehe.

- rari


----------



## Herbe

i'll let morning herbe make that decision! i'll do my best to wake up before 11 am, and if the fates will it, then i'll make a vote~
i'm busy writin rn hehe


----------



## Herbe

for neutrality i'll *unabstain* for now


----------



## Herbe

whatcha thonkin abt tbh?


----------



## Herbe

(i want to go to bed neutral so if im not around for eod i'm not making any active bad choices)


----------



## tbh²

i thinking-reacted because of your choice of words lol
unabstain. hehehe :3

- rari


----------



## Herbe




----------



## tbh²

Herbe said:


>


hehehe ;w;
me rn. uwu even though i’m sure i’ll procrastinate a bit more before going to sleep
- rari


----------



## Cojiro

Peep peep! (Y'all better get some rest!!! As a policy I don't usually do morning crowing because it's valid to sleep whenever you need it  As long as you _do_ actually sleep! And additionally hydrate!

The good news is that my ADHD brain is allowing me to post today, the bad news is that I'm very head empty no thoughts. ^^; I do honestly feel that yeeting Flora before they have a chance to really participate just uhhhh doesn't sit right with me? I wanna see them make more posts! I want them to have the chance to play game with us!

And speaking of which, @Flora , it's really good to see you here!! :D I hope we see more of you soon!

Mechanically I feel better about a yeet than a non-yeet, but I personally want to see how things develop with VM here before placing a vote. Would also have to confer with the other side of my brain, too! ^^ And also double-check what time the EOD is at, hehe. If it comes to it and a yeet vote is still tied with an abstain vote near the end, I'd absolutely want to bolster the yeet vote.

I should also probably definitely reread thread to store any nuggets of information that pop out to me. Today's gonna be the hottest day of the year for my island, though, so bear with me! (And bear with koko!! We live on the same island oh shit oh fuck!!)

Overall, I'm excited to be here! And I appreciate everyone's patience with my slow self rn  We got this!!!
-b)


----------



## Cojiro

Cluck cluck! (I have very quickly reread the timezone conversation! And I have determined that EOD is just over 6 hours away from this post.

If anyone else was mildly confused, I hope this helps! ^^
-b)


----------



## Cojiro

tbh² said:


> i thinking-reacted because of your choice of words lol
> unabstain. hehehe :3


abstain't


----------



## Cojiro

Cawwww! (Oh no I made a mathematical error!!! ;O;

In reality EOD is just under four hours from _now._ I made the mistake because my brain gets twisty looking at 00:00 clocks sometimes.

Hope everyone is having a chickeny good day!! 
-b)


----------



## Cojiro

Coo! (If I could like my own posts, I would heart-emoji koko's abstain't pun  
-b)


----------



## Cojiro

Cojiro said:


> Cawwww! (Oh no I made a mathematical error!!! ;O;
> 
> In reality EOD is just under four hours from _now._ I made the mistake because my brain gets twisty looking at 00:00 clocks sometimes.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a chickeny good day!!
> -b)


Buck buck bcawwww!!!!!! (Shocking news! I may have been right the whole time but just got confused because we didn't set the timezone on this account to be properly British Time

Wrrrroaaaarrr!!!! Timezooooones!!!!! 
-b)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

i was gonna do a votecount but sleeby i'll prolly be back to do the boring thing later


----------



## Zori

I am vibingTM with tbh
*Vipera Magnifica*

this or M&F probably


----------



## Zori

[Herbe/tbh²/Cojiro] - Wooloo V
[Trebek] - Weh V
[Ysabel/Flora] - Noot
[Hydreigon25/Zero Moment]
[MampersandF/Vipera Magnifica] - Ech W


----------



## Trebek

Cojiro said:


> I personally want to see how things develop with VM here before placing a vote.


after initially waking up and catching up, this was my thought process as well, but like tbh said, we should be the change we want to see in the world, and what better way to make “things develop” then by vibing on *vm*

partly bc i was also O_o abt the flora vote and partly bc i reaaaaally don’t want to see zm go down for what seems to me like metaclash


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> after initially waking up and catching up, this was my thought process as well, but like tbh said, we should be the change we want to see in the world


change da w orld
my final message
goodb ye

more seriously, I was originally sort of weh about Cojiro testing the waters, but I think I was misunderstanding their reasons for doing so, so it's probably fine


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

could you explain your reasoning for voting me, Seshas and Trebek?


----------



## Cojiro

Cojiro said:


> Cojiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cawwww! (Oh no I made a mathematical error!!! ;O;
> 
> In reality EOD is just under four hours from _now._ I made the mistake because my brain gets twisty looking at 00:00 clocks sometimes.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a chickeny good day!!
> -b)
> 
> 
> 
> Buck buck bcawwww!!!!!! (Shocking news! I may have been right the whole time but just got confused because we didn't set the timezone on this account to be properly British Time
> 
> Wrrrroaaaarrr!!!! Timezooooones!!!!!
> -b)
Click to expand...

and this is why i don't like daylight saving time


----------



## Zori

Vipera Magnifica said:


> could you explain your reasoning for voting me, Seshas and Trebek?


Tonally off, vote on Flora was really weird, especially given that the only reasons I can think for voting them are practically the same as ZM wagon which you rejected, hedging on read strength, making an artificial attempt to kickstart the day's voting


----------



## Trebek

alongside seshas’ reasoning, i was also a bit O_o at what looked to me like an eagerness to abstain but only after someone else had brought it up first

admittedly sorta a light read but it’s what i have rn


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Trebek said:


> partly bc i reaaaaally don’t want to see zm go down for what seems to me like metaclash


that’s also why i wanted to start a vote on someone else (though frankly i don’t want to yeet flora either, i just wanted there to be another wagon)

tbh i’d feel better if that second wagon was an abstain. i still don’t get why some of y’all are still so allergic to abstaining, and frankly this seems like the situation where_ we should _abstain, even if it is a tad boring

just yeeting at random is only going to help the mafia right now


----------



## Cojiro

tbh² said:


> if i don’t want to abstain and i also don’t want to vote zm, i’ll Be The Change I Want To See In This World and tentatively start a wagon on someone i think is likelier to be scum. namely, the one person who spoke at lengths (and i do mean _at lengths_) about how abstaining was good a couple games ago when he was town and then right now described abst as “boring”, trying to start a wagon on a person who didn’t really do anything worth raising an eyebrow. *vipera magnifica*


as devil's advochicken, belief that abstaining is mechanically acceptable / could be the right thing to do is not necessarily mutually exclusive with thinking it would be boring to do it now

i could easily see someone with a preference for nightplay being broadly happy to go along with a d1 abstention, while also feeling kind of like "well, if there are no deaths n0 or d1, what's really the point"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Trebek said:


> alongside seshas’ reasoning, i was also a bit O_o at what looked to me like an eagerness to abstain but only after someone else had brought it up first
> 
> admittedly sorta a light read but it’s what i have rn


i wanted to abstain i just didn’t want to get jumped on for trying to start an abstain wagon

and here i am getting jumped on anyway


----------



## Zori

I am personally against those abstain/no abstain arguments because there have been many many many times in the past where I wanted to argue something similar, usually use of town KP (abstain/unabstiain, use wolf gunsmith/don't use wolf gunsmith, holster vigilante shots until end of game/don't do that, etc.)
I think the only way I have succeded in convincing someone before is by slamming down an article on it, which I will decidedly not do right now


----------



## Zori

Seshas said:


> I am personally against those abstain/no abstain arguments because there have been many many many times in the past where I wanted to argue something similar, usually use of town KP (abstain/unabstiain, use wolf gunsmith/don't use wolf gunsmith, holster vigilante shots until end of game/don't do that, etc.)
> I think the only way I have succeded in convincing someone before is by slamming down an article on it, which I will decidedly not do right now


poorly phrased but I do believe there are stagnant days where it would be better to abstain, particularly if you run the risk of voting out someone who could become very likely town through either reads or mechanics
I don't think this is one of these days


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

the only reason for yeeting i see right now is that it speeds the game along


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Seshas said:


> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am personally against those abstain/no abstain arguments because there have been many many many times in the past where I wanted to argue something similar, usually use of town KP (abstain/unabstiain, use wolf gunsmith/don't use wolf gunsmith, holster vigilante shots until end of game/don't do that, etc.)
> I think the only way I have succeded in convincing someone before is by slamming down an article on it, which I will decidedly not do right now
> 
> 
> 
> poorly phrased but I do believe there are stagnant days where it would be better to abstain, particularly if you run the risk of voting out someone who could become very likely town through either reads or mechanics
> I don't think this is one of these days
Click to expand...

not one of those days?

so are you saying you have strong reads rn


----------



## Trebek

i mean, i guess a way to explain it is that abstaining also gives mafia a free kill by virtue of accelerating the game to a night phase, but potentially misyeeting town still gives town information to work with

much as i hate to admit it coming from ToS meta, we can’t hope to solve the game purely riding off of the coattails of town PR night actions


----------



## Zori

I'm going to do my best to *not* bury Vipera, but my vote stays for now I think


----------



## Zori

Vipera Magnifica said:


> not one of those days?
> 
> so are you saying you have strong reads rn


I'm saying that M&F/you I think right now don't have a very high chance of clearing themselves through reads, and presumably if you had a way to clear yourself through mechanics, you would speak up because EoD is approaching


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> not one of those days?
> 
> so are you saying you have strong reads rn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that M&F/you I think right now don't have a very high chance of clearing themselves through reads, and presumably if you had a way to clear yourself through mechanics, you would speak up because EoD is approaching
Click to expand...

out of curiosity, what is your progression on mf?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Seshas said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> not one of those days?
> 
> so are you saying you have strong reads rn
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that M&F/you I think right now don't have a very high chance of clearing themselves through reads, and presumably if you had a way to clear yourself through mechanics, you would speak up because EoD is approaching
Click to expand...

it’s a few hours away yes?

i _could _claim now, but seems a bit early for that and i don’t want to give free info to the mafia


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> out of curiosity, what is your progression on mf?


Slightly eh from that one post off gut at first -> Alarming slightly once I double-checked their meta -> full wolfread after a few more posts that seemed off I think



Vipera Magnifica said:


> it’s a few hours away yes?
> 
> i _could _claim now, but seems a bit early for that and i don’t want to give free info to the mafia


It's mostly if your claim is something that could confirm that you are town
it doesn't really matter if your claim can be faked, or if it doesn't hurt the wolf team to fake


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

my role could easily clear me as town if i _used it_ but i am extremely hesitant to do that without some better reads of my own


----------



## Zori

*M&F*

choo choo


----------



## Hydreigon25

Trebek said:


> i mean, i guess a way to explain it is that abstaining also gives mafia a free kill by virtue of accelerating the game to a night phase, but *potentially misyeeting town* still gives town information to work with


However if we were to mis-yeet town we would be helping mafia, even though we have 11 participates. If we were to yeet someone and they flip town then idk what that would prove


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> that one post


i might just still be tired brain but which post are you referring to lmao

rereading ISO soon ™


----------



## Zori

Hydreigon25 said:


> However if we were to mis-yeet town we would be helping mafia, even though we have 11 participates. If we were to yeet someone and they flip town then idk what that would prove


1. It would prove that they are town
2. It would prove that mafia were perfectly ok with them dying over some other mafia members, useful when we yeet them


----------



## Trebek

imo, having real wagons adds gravity to player’s posts and actions that doesn’t exist if an abstain train (abstrain?) happens


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> i might just still be tired brain but which post are you referring to lmao
> 
> rereading ISO soon ™


It should be in my ISO somewhere, I think it was the post where I first stated that M&F felt off



Seshas said:


> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing this completely impulsively, but I almost voted for this post
> although it's more likely than not NAI
Click to expand...

I think t was this one? it's a lot more nebulous than I remember


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> i might just still be tired brain but which post are you referring to lmao
> 
> rereading ISO soon ™
> 
> 
> 
> It should be in my ISO somewhere, I think it was the post where I first stated that M&F felt off
> 
> 
> 
> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm playing this completely impulsively, but I almost voted for this post
> although it's more likely than not NAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think t was this one? it's a lot more nebulous than I remember
Click to expand...

cool, that’s the one that i was expecting it to be after rereading

just want to make sure i’m not on a completely different page :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

the miller cc comment is a bit weird but i don’t really think it’s alignment indicative


----------



## Zori

Vipera Magnifica said:


> the miller cc comment is a bit weird but i don’t really think it’s alignment indicative


that was exactly my first impression as well, but it prompted me to go back and check M&F's ISO in tarot, in which I found some differences which I thought were more solidly likely to be indicative of wolfing, particularly the lack of gut takes


----------



## Hydreigon25

I want to do what is best for the town, so what do you think is best for the town to yeet ?


----------



## Hydreigon25

Hydreigon25 said:


> I want to do what is best for the town, so who do you think is best for the town to yeet ?


----------



## Zori

@:Hydreigon, I personally think that M&F is a wolf, but it's important to come to your own conclusions
agreeing with people is fine tho (I have actually seen this get stigmatized lol)


----------



## Trebek

tbh


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

if there was an activated alien they’d probably have made more of an effort to appear scummy by now, right?

i guess we can afford a misyeet today, but i still don’t see how ZM/MF/me flipping town would yield any useful information


----------



## Zori

Vipera Magnifica said:


> i guess we can afford a misyeet today, but i still don’t see how ZM/MF/me flipping town would yield any useful information


It would yield the information that you are indeed not mafia (which is important IMO), added to the fact that we might be able to clear/suspicionize some people based on the way they treated you while you were under pressure


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Seshas said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> i guess we can afford a misyeet today, but i still don’t see how ZM/MF/me flipping town would yield any useful information
> 
> 
> 
> It would yield the information that you are indeed not mafia (which is important IMO), added to the fact that we might be able to clear/suspicionize some people based on the way they treated you while you were under pressure
Click to expand...

letting a townie die for the information that said dead townie was a townie isn’t really a good trade at all

perhaps your experiences are different from mine but reckless yeeting has just led to a mafia win much more often than not in my experience, while stuff like follow-the-cop or early massclaiming has been a lot more favorable to town

i don’t disagree that a d1 misyeet can yield some useful information but i don’t see how in _this_ situation, under _this_ set of circumstances, how we’d get any information that’s worth losing a townie over

(i speak as if a misyeet is a foregone conclusion but there’s like a 30% chance we actually get a wolf today and unlike in ooctvtmqm i don’t feel like gambling)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

i am struggling against my natural inclination to read people who want to avoid abstaining under any circumstances as not having town’s best interests at heart

i would have voted for seshas if i didn’t know from experience this is exactly what v!seshas believes is best for town


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

it feels weird to have an EoD this early, i just hope more people come online before then


----------



## Hydreigon25

I see your point, we shouldn't be reckless in our early yeets ( if we yeet a mafia that would be good for town, however it's currently a gamble ) and i'm not sure if losing a town on day 1 is the best option ). we're practically playing Russian Roulette with 11 people ( i may be a little off in the number of participants, but if I'm not there's 7 town & 4 mafia  ) and we're risking mis-yeeting 1 of 7 town D1 if we're wrong


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

4 mafia in an 11 player set up would be extremely skewed in favor of the mafia

i think it’s more likely 2 or 3 mafia (and possibly an outgroup)


----------



## Ys_

Ok, I'm more awake now so time to make those reads.

I read what rari posted and I can confirm that inactiveness isn't part of mewt's wolf meta, at least not this early on. (there was less activity by the end of the game, though, but it may or may not have been caused by RL reasons). I liked the thought about not abstaining as it was always frowned upon in my home forum which is why I was confused about it being suggested. However, I don't necessarily scumlean people for suggesting it. It's a valid concern. It's just that day analysis and lynches are one of the weapons town has.

I still don't see how that one post Seshas pointed out made MF suspicious, but then again I don't have as much experience playing with either of them. I will say that I didn't read Cats at all, and I skimmed through tvt.

~towny
MF - like I said, I liked her points about millers
Coji- don't necessarily see a wolf claiming miller this early on, plus I felt genuineness from the Blu posts. I'm not town locking them, though, but I won't yeet them d1 either
Null
everyone else. Nothing has screamed scummy to me but it hasn't screamed towny either and I'm wary of sheeping someone blindly.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*Votecount:
Vipera Magnifica (2): *tbh^2 (#185), Trebek (#206)
*M&F (1): *Seshas (#226)
*Abstain (2): V*ipera Magnifica (#181), Zero Moment (#184)
*Not Voting (6): *Herbe, Hydreigon25, Cojiro, Ysabel, Flora, M&F



Spoiler: Full Votelist



Seshas votes Zero Moment (#143)
Vipera Magnifica votes Flora (#177)
Herbe abstains (#179)
Vipera Magnifica abstains (#181)
Zero Moment abstains (#184)
tbh^2 votes Vipera Magnifica (#185)
Herbe unvotes (#191)
Seshas votes Vipera Magnifica (#204)
Trebek votes Vipera Magnifica (#206)
Seshas votes M&F (#226)


----------



## Zori

I'm actually going to 180-this and say that Vipera is a slight V-lean now for their thoughts


----------



## Trebek

there’s a chance i will have poor connection at EoD, so just popping in now to say that if i don’t show up again that’s what happened, and that i am still presently vibing with my vote


----------



## Cojiro

Redstrykephoenix said:


> *Votecount:
> Vipera Magnifica (2): *tbh^2 (#185), Trebek (#206)
> *M&F (1): *Seshas (#226)
> *Abstain (2): V*ipera Magnifica (#181), Zero Moment (#184)
> *Not Voting (6): *Herbe, Hydreigon25, Cojiro, Ysabel, Flora, M&F


welp

if this is as much as we've got half an hour from eod, i figure we might just go for *Mampers* to balance the wagons

both blu and i are kinda "no thoughts head empty" so eh. this is possibly not the most well-sourced yeet ever, but it's only d1.

on the issue of abstentions: while i totally get the feeling that it's not super useful when randyeet is more likely to hit town than not... nightkills are by definition almost _certain_ to hit town. so even if you disregard the virtues of day analysis etc, granting an extra night phase by abstaining is not, like, a guaranteed safe option.


----------



## Zori

irrelevant linguistic question but
where did the letter 'e' in "abstention" come from


----------



## Cojiro

Seshas said:


> irrelevant linguistic question but
> where did the letter 'e' in "abstention" come from


it was actually there first

in middle english "abstain" would have been spelled something like "abstein" or "absteyn"


----------



## Cojiro

Cojiro said:


> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant linguistic question but
> where did the letter 'e' in "abstention" come from
> 
> 
> 
> it was actually there first
> 
> in middle english "abstain" would have been spelled something like "abstein" or "absteyn"
Click to expand...

or such is my inference from wiktionary's etymology entries on the subject, anyway


----------



## Trebek

abstain originally stems from ab- + tenēre, so i guess people just decided that abstention sounded better than abstaintion since the e was already around?


----------



## Trebek

haha lol ninjad


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Cojiro said:


> on the issue of abstentions: while i totally get the feeling that it's not super useful when randyeet is more likely to hit town than not... nightkills are by definition almost _certain_ to hit town. so even if you disregard the virtues of day analysis etc, granting an extra night phase by abstaining is not, like, a guaranteed safe option.


not really how i see it; it extends the game and gives info roles more time to gather information

i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig
i could just as easily prove this by using it but i don't have any reads i feel good about and i'd rather not waste it

if we exercise caution now then perhaps we'll have some information tomorrow and can get two town-controlled kills


----------



## Zori

Trebek said:


> abstain originally stems from ab- + tenēre, so i guess people just decided that abstention sounded better than abstaintion since the e was already around?


Most -ion words come from the fourth principal parts of latin verbs, so it makes sense that 'abstain' would come from 'ab + tenere,' while 'abstention' would come from 'ab + tentus.'
Added to the fact that the vowel shift likely comes from the stress moving off the syllable (common in compounded verbs) making it likely spelled and pronounced 'abtinere'

also 1001th post!


----------



## Zori

Vipera Magnifica said:


> not really how i see it; it extends the game and gives info roles more time to gather information
> 
> i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig
> i could just as easily prove this by using it but i don't have any reads i feel good about and i'd rather not waste it
> 
> if we exercise caution now then perhaps we'll have some information tomorrow and can get two town-controlled kills


So like
this is very close to what I was thinking when I heard the role soft (I was actually thinking of a night-vig)
and this basically vindicates my new townread on VM


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> abstain originally stems from ab- + tenēre, so i guess people just decided that abstention sounded better than abstaintion since the e was already around?
> 
> 
> 
> Most -ion words come from the fourth principal parts of latin verbs, so it makes sense that 'abstain' would come from 'ab + tenere,' while 'abstention' would come from 'ab + tentus.'
> Added to the fact that the vowel shift likely comes from the stress moving off the syllable (common in compounded verbs) making it likely spelled and pronounced 'abtinere'
> 
> also 1001th post!
Click to expand...



and yeah, that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Cojiro

Vipera Magnifica said:


> i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig


so... a terrorist?


----------



## Trebek

hmm

i can vibe with that claim, and that’s also what i had picked up on earlier but was just unsure of

and tbh vig claims often self-resolve anyways so i’ll vibe with *mf* 

vm, do you think it’s worthwhile to discuss flavor? like, is there a tie in to why you have the power you do


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

i don't feel like jumping on the MF wagon especially when she's not around to defend and could be an important PR so all i can really do is urge people to abstain, and we can get a lot more information tomorrow


----------



## Trebek

Cojiro said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig
> 
> 
> 
> so... a terrorist?
Click to expand...

he’s not like those _other _terrorists! :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Cojiro said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig
> 
> 
> 
> so... a terrorist?
Click to expand...

if you mean the kind where i'm town-aligned and don't die when i use my action, then yeah


----------



## Trebek

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Cojiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig
> 
> 
> 
> so... a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you mean the kind where i'm town-aligned and don't die when i use my action, then yeah
Click to expand...

benign boom


----------



## Zori

speaking of terrorists...

At this point, the fates have conspired against me I believe in making this to be what I percieve as the optimal play
I would have you know that I am in fact a 1-shot dayvig and in the process of counterclaiming Vipera

until next game?

*Explode Vipera Magnifica*

:blobsalute: :blobsalute: :blobsalute:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Trebek said:


> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cojiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vipera Magnifica said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose at this juncture it would be okay to say that i am a one-shot dayvig
> 
> 
> 
> so... a terrorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you mean the kind where i'm town-aligned and don't die when i use my action, then yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> benign boom
Click to expand...

boom (out of barrel of gun)


----------



## Cojiro

Seshas said:


> speaking of terrorists...
> 
> At this point, the fates have conspired against me I believe in making this to be what I percieve as the optimal play
> I would have you know that I am in fact a 1-shot dayvig and in the process of counterclaiming Vipera
> 
> until next game?
> 
> *Explode Vipera Magnifica*
> 
> :blobsalute: :blobsalute: :blobsalute:


what the fuck


----------



## Trebek

Seshas said:


> speaking of terrorists...
> 
> At this point, the fates have conspired against me I believe in making this to be what I percieve as the optimal play
> I would have you know that I am in fact a 1-shot dayvig and in the process of counterclaiming Vipera
> 
> until next game?
> 
> *Explode Vipera Magnifica*
> 
> :blobsalute: :blobsalute: :blobsalute:


mfw seshas doesn’t live until D2


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Seshas said:


> speaking of terrorists...
> 
> At this point, the fates have conspired against me I believe in making this to be what I percieve as the optimal play
> I would have you know that I am in fact a 1-shot dayvig and in the process of counterclaiming Vipera
> 
> until next game?
> 
> *Explode Vipera Magnifica*
> 
> :blobsalute: :blobsalute: :blobsalute:


not if i explode you first

*Explode Seshas*


----------



## Trebek

1 room 2 booms


----------



## Cojiro

Trebek said:


> 1 room 2 booms


underrated comment


----------



## Trebek

Cojiro said:


> Trebek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 room 2 booms
> 
> 
> 
> underrated comment
Click to expand...

nah, i stole it from the rnp tarot play tbh


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

As the residents of the Power Plant continue on about their day, a large explosion rocks the plant from out of nowhere. Someone notices it came from the west wing of the plant, and within seconds everyone rushes over to see what could've happened. Once there, three things immediately pop into view: a large, smoldering crater, and the lifeless bodies of Seshas and Vipera Magnifica at the bottom.

*Seshas has died. She was mafia.
Vipera Magnifica has died. He was town.*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*The thread is now closed. Votecounts and flavor will be coming shortly.*


----------



## Trebek

well that’s a thing that happened


----------



## Hydreigon25

& i was about to vote 
*MampersandF*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Hydreigon25 said:


> & i was about to vote
> *MampersandF*


day's over vote counts are final


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Heated discussion during the day is halted by an explosion rocking Ohmtown, and the loss of two of their own. In the light of this event, the townsfolk deem it necessary to discharge one of their own, M&F.

The Pokemon doesn't resist much as they toss her into the river, not to be seen again.


The town investigates her... nest? House? Nesthouse. They find documents written in the odd language that pokemon with no opposable thumbs write in, detailing instructions to steal the generator from Ohmtown.


The lettering written in blood is slowly, but surely, being deciphered by a town member.

"**e***n***e********"

*M&F has died. She was mafia.

Night 1 will end on August 2nd at 12:00 PM, EST


Votecount:
Vipera Magnifica (1): *tbh^2 (#185)
*M&F (2): *Seshas (#226), Cojiro (#250), Trebek (#261)
*Abstain (1): V*ipera Magnifica (#181), Zero Moment (#184)
*Not Voting (5): *Herbe, Hydreigon25, Ysabel, Flora, M&F



Spoiler: Full Votelist



Seshas votes Zero Moment (#143)
Vipera Magnifica votes Flora (#177)
Herbe abstains (#179)
Vipera Magnifica abstains (#181)
Zero Moment abstains (#184)
tbh^2 votes Vipera Magnifica (#185)
Herbe unvotes (#191)
Seshas votes Vipera Magnifica (#204)
Trebek votes Vipera Magnifica (#206)
Seshas votes M&F (#226)
Cojiro votes M&F (#250)
Trebek votes M&F (#261)


----------



## Hydreigon25

we lost a good town, does anyone have anything to say about Vipera Magnifica before EoD officially ends


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

eod has officiallly ended


----------



## Mawile

(the day is over)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

_OoooOOooooOOOoooo shut up_


----------



## Mawile

wait this isn't my game why am i posting


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

like it's written right there in the post stop posting


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

The residents of Ohmtown awaken, fearing the worst. Three of their number dead, a bloody message scrawled on the wall, and the internet's slow! The darkest times of all are upon the town, as they gather to settle what is happening in the square. The townsfolk count their remaining numbers. 


Seems everyone, minus the preceding day's casualties, are accounted for.

*Day 2 has begun. Night 2 will begin at 11:00 Central on August 4th.*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*Nobody has died.*


----------



## Trebek

oh boy uh


----------



## Flora

Goooood morning. What is happening in this power plant.


----------



## Trebek

i have a guess as to what's going on behind the scenes of this game, but idk how accurate it would be


----------



## Ys_

Woo this is great! Wish I had voted but the results were good. Also in this game mafia seems to be selfdestructing themselves heh.

Anyway, I'll put my vote on *Hydreigon*


----------



## Trebek

whos ready for another slow day followed by another explosive EoD tbh

interested in the train of thought regarding the hydrei vote?


----------



## Ys_

Well, I'm getting the sense that they know something we don't and were trying to gain towncred yesterday, especially with that late vote on MF and thir comment about the flavor blood on the wall may have been Pikachu eating ketchup. Unless they were just joking, but their play seems slightly different from what I would expect? But then again they may just be flailing. And also, if Seshas was outgroup that could explain why they voted for MF and I think maybe their reads were more or less their genuine thoughts, and I remember them pointing out Hydre as suspicious, so maybe they genuinely thought so?

Also, I'm wondering about this game's setup. I don't think we have to be as coy after two nights with no deaths and two mafs already dead, but surely the presence of a miller indicates the presence of a sheriff?

Anyway, I'm hesitating between Hydre, tbh^2 and their vote on VM which may not have been very solid, or Coji if a sheriff doesn't appear.

@Hydreigon25 
@tbh²
@Cojiro
what are your thoughts on yesterDay?


----------



## Trebek

yeah i have a feeling that seshas was outgroup just bc terrorist, but if they werent then MF definitely was, since ingroup seshas wouldnt have exploded knowing that ingroup MF was on the chopping block

or they were just both outgroup omegalul


----------



## Hydreigon25

Tbh, when i posted about the flavor blood on the wall may have been from Pikachu eating ketchup, I ​*was just joking​*, and as for the Late M&F vote i was actually thinking about where to put my vote for between two that i have focused on Seshas & M&F as against town unfortunately i posted the M&F vote too late, the votes were already final ​


----------



## Ys_

hmmm fine
*unvote Hydreigon*


----------



## Zero Moment

Wow, what a clusterfuck EoD was. Didn't think a D1 would ever get that... 'exciting'.
Anyways, I have a theory. No night deaths for two days, no explanation of that from town, an explosion on D1, and the sign up thread states there will be bastard elements...
Is this an 'Oops, All Terrorists!' game?


----------



## Flora

zm softclaiming terrorist :O

slightly tempted to vote hydrei solely for the eye-hurty font color except now that i'm typing this i'm guessing it was just a style mishap


----------



## Herbe

....zm, I'm inclined to entertain your theory


----------



## Trebek

that was the theory i was mentioning at the start of the day


----------



## Herbe

and since nobody is Freaking Out about it... that seems like one more thing in the evidence pot?


----------



## Herbe

aw i wish i had a little  react for trebek cause i use that all the time hehe


----------



## Trebek

awwwwwwww


----------



## Herbe

watch this thread just be a terrorist safe space/support group


----------



## Trebek

is it all just selfdestruct themed pokemon tbh


----------



## Trebek

bc idk how many i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Herbe

is it?????? :O
i'm electrode (>w<)


----------



## Trebek




----------



## Flora

i am also electrode??????


----------



## Herbe

..... electrode gang???


----------



## Herbe

yknow the flavor did mention pokemon not having opposable thumbs..... electrode gang ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ys_

Yeah, I caught Trebek's suggestion alright xD that's why I haha reeacted to his theory that maybe both MF and Seshas had been outgroup. Which was partly why I was hmm about Coji's claim as well
And I'm electrode as well uwu


----------



## Trebek

also electrode! owo!


----------



## Ys_

*Electrode claims:*
Flora
Trebek
Herbe
Ysabel
ZM?

*Miller claim:*
Cojiro

*No claim:*
tbh^2
Hydreigon

*Dead:*
Seshas
VM
FM


----------



## Trebek

ah yes FM radio


----------



## Ys_

Ysabel said:


> *Dead:*
> Seshas
> VM
> FM MF


----------



## Hydreigon25

with everyone an Electrode, it'll be hard to find the remaining mafia


----------



## Trebek

yeah, im just gonna go ahead and wager that everyone is an electrode now


----------



## Herbe

yeah i bet the miller thing was bs lmao


----------



## Herbe

so uh. what's our win condition? there's gotta be at least 1 town member alive tbh otherwise we're just hanging out


----------



## Trebek

yeah, i have no clue what the town/scum split is, bc both alignments have explodey powers


----------



## tbh²

uh?!? we are also electrode lol.
also hey all. maybe it's about time i actually pay attention to this game, my mafia attention span died with my ooctvt self
-m


----------



## tbh²

Hydreigon25 said:


> with everyone an Electrode, it'll be hard to find the remaining mafia


how come?


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> uh?!? we are also electrode lol.
> also hey all. maybe it's about time i actually pay attention to this game, my mafia attention span died with my ooctvt self
> -m


welcome back!


----------



## tbh²

just had a scary fucking thought looking at MF/seshas interactions, i remember reading d1 and thinking "probably not w/w" because of seshas' shading mf in 55 here:


Seshas said:


> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing this completely impulsively, but I almost voted for this post
> although it's more likely than not NAI
Click to expand...

and now i am uh. i have a conspiracy theory.
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> just had a scary fucking thought looking at MF/seshas interactions, i remember reading d1 and thinking "probably not w/w" because of seshas' shading mf in 55 here:
> 
> 
> Seshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, that's an interesting play. important, though: if _someone else_ is reading this and is a miller, step right up and counterclaim it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing this completely impulsively, but I almost voted for this post
> although it's more likely than not NAI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and now i am uh. i have a conspiracy theory.
> -m
Click to expand...

omg conspiracy?? my conclusion was outgroup bc w/w wouldnt explain seshas exploding while MF was gonna get yeeted


----------



## tbh²

like it seemed resolved when seshas flipped red but now ... if everyone is Electrode ... i'm thinking emoji right now
-m


----------



## Flora

okay something happened in an old bastard mafia and i'm gonna test the waters with this lmao

*Explode redstrykephoenix*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

The silence is interrupted when one member attempts to blow up Arceus himself.


It does not go well.

*Flora has died. They were mafia.*


----------



## Trebek

omg F


----------



## Trebek

worth a try 

appreciate the sacrifice


----------



## Flora

(i'm not even maaaaaad~)


----------



## Ys_

what if VM was actually told they were mafia too


----------



## Trebek

Ysabel said:


> what if VM was actually told they were mafia too


omg the ultimate deception


----------



## Ys_

tbh² said:


> and now i am uh. i have a conspiracy theory.
> -m


that Everyone is mafia? :O


----------



## tbh²

Ysabel said:


> tbh² said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now i am uh. i have a conspiracy theory.
> -m
> 
> 
> 
> that Everyone is mafia? :O
Click to expand...

ah well, no, since VM was town wasn't he?
-m


----------



## tbh²

i don't think this really matters but i'm here like damn. what if we finally got hit with a "no ingroup mafia" game. after all this time of memeing about it
-m


----------



## Eifie

*Explode Keldeo*


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> i don't think this really matters but i'm here like damn. what if we finally got hit with a "no ingroup mafia" game. after all this time of memeing about it
> -m


honestly that’s what i was wondering too. i was really vibing with the idea of both MF and seshas being outgroup last Night


----------



## Hydreigon25

do you think all of the remaining mafia are suddenly exploding themselves because they can't win ?


----------



## tbh²

lmao idk
all i know is that this setup is sure something


----------



## Zero Moment

We are _all_ Electrodes on this blessed day.


----------



## Trebek

Hydreigon25 said:


> do you think all of the remaining mafia are suddenly exploding themselves because they can't win ?


well flora was testing the setup, and eifie isn’t actually a player


----------



## Eifie

that's what _you_ think.


----------



## Eifie

(whispers into your ear) wait i already did this


----------



## Trebek

yeah, the idea of all terrorists/dayvigs is seeming much more likely since a) everyone has same flavor apparently and b) no night kills 2 nights in a row and noones come forth with any relevant info about it


----------



## Trebek

if that is actually what the setup looks like, then progress is going to have to be made in the day phase even more so than in normal games

in light of that, i’m gonna vibe on *hydreigon* for now


----------



## tbh²

am i missing something on iso? what's the deal w hydreigon
-m


----------



## Trebek

tbh² said:


> am i missing something on iso? what's the deal w hydreigon
> -m


just the player i had the most Hmmm vibes on, and imo some votes really need to be happening

not a set in stone vote, i just want stuff to happen bc otherwise we’re just wasting time


----------



## Herbe

hydreigon is operating as if we're still Huntin Mafia! without realising we've all realised we're all terrorists/mafia and are cool with it and are looking for town to kill


----------



## Herbe

are we really gonna trust flips in this game tbh i wouldn't put it past rsp to fuck with the flips


----------



## Herbe

oh my clown terrorism sig quote is finally relevant again!


----------



## tbh²

Herbe said:


> are we really gonna trust flips in this game tbh i wouldn't put it past rsp to fuck with the flips


hahahaha
tbh idrk what the alternative is to vaguely trusting the flips, and at least since there's been /a/ town flip i'll just vibe for now maybe? as opposed to Everyone Is Flipping Mafia. Damn. because i like. don't know what we can do if we start doubting them considering there's no mech to work with aside from this
-m


----------



## Herbe

fair fair.
idk man. i feel like nobody is acting like honest to god town and everyone, by virtue of not Freaking Out, is admitting to being a terrorist. (except maaaaybe hydre but maybe they haven't caught on to it being ok to open-terrorist yet?)

oh i softed early on btw see if you can find it ehehehehe


----------



## Herbe

so by that i mean that if there's a town member they're probably the minority....? does that make sense?


----------



## Herbe

town members* still inthread


----------



## Ys_

I'm having 2R1B flashbacks


----------



## Herbe

ehehehehe


----------



## Herbe

man i miss being a leprechaun


----------



## Herbe

ill drop a *hydrei* vote for now ig


----------



## Ys_

Herbe said:


> so by that i mean that if there's a town member they're probably the minority....? does that make sense?


that's what I thought? Like, I was having the sense eatly on that you and Trebek were trying to waste time xD so yeah i'm vibing

*hydreigon*

also were you forced to give someone your leprechaun role Herbe?


----------



## Herbe

yeah when jack explicitly invited me to roleshare ehe


----------



## Hydreigon25

It's worth noting that VM ended up fliping town despite his soft claim of day-vig so this is what I've based my theory on. 
that there's town alligned terrorists, if no actually town are in this game


----------



## Ys_

*Unvote*
I kind of want to self-destruct but not explode anyone else bc everyone is too nice ^^


----------



## Herbe

omg ysabel you're the sweetest terrorist ever


----------



## Herbe

im having too much in thread fun to kaboomy tbh eheheh


----------



## Ys_

Also my plan was to try and dig out a sheriff or something and then explode them hehe
:3 idrm but this may be a long game if no one dies


----------



## Trebek

Hydreigon25 said:


> It's worth noting that VM ended up fliping town despite his soft claim of day-vig so this is what I've based my theory on.
> that there's town alligned terrorists, if no actually town are in this game


i don't think this is a "despite"? claiming a dayvig would imply a town flip


----------



## Hydreigon25

*Zero Moment*


----------



## Hydreigon25

Zero Moment said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> vm/mf/zm/anyone else who has a 2-letter acronym for their name
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit thanks RP, I'd been wondering who my maf buddies were. Could you add me to the scumchat tho? Needa get coordinated with my team.
Click to expand...

i think ZM's post possibly could be considered open-wolf unless VM was Joking


----------



## Hydreigon25

*Unvote *for now


----------



## Zero Moment

lmao okay then


----------



## Cojiro

http://imgur.com/wGfONMC


----------



## Cojiro

what up

ngl i totally forgot day started yesterday

and what a daystart it was

rip flora


----------



## Cojiro

yeah, the miller thing was bullshit, sorry

we are not, however, either a terrorist _or_ an electrode

we are an amoonguss, which seemed odd at first but is making a great deal more sense now all of y'all have flavourclaimed too

we are a third party who can win with either faction, but if we tell you what it is it's probably not going to happen. we have no actions, night or day

just gonna ~vibe~ for now i think. chillax a bit. preen our glorious blue... uh... mushroom-feathers


----------



## Ys_

*Explode Eifie *:P


----------



## Ys_

xD ok then *unexplode*


----------



## Ys_

if I can? o__o


----------



## Ys_




----------



## Ys_

Meow


----------



## Ys_

:3 don't sad react uwu I know you were joking


----------



## Herbe

ewwww im stuck on mobile bc car rides blegh


----------



## Trebek

Herbe said:


> ewwww im stuck on mobile bc car rides blegh


ewwww but also yay for traveling?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

don't spam fam i can't process actions if i'm sleeping


----------



## Trebek

*unvote hydreigon

vote RSP*


----------



## Herbe

how long has it been since something happened
we're all vaguely ok w voting hydre? i still think we should nail down what our best course of action is for our wincon but im on mobile so i cant be arsed


----------



## Herbe

imagine a spacer line after the first one if the formatting is weird. fuckin mobile dude


----------



## Trebek

ngl if voting RSP doesn’t actually accomplish anything, then i’m sorta at a loss for what to do unless more discussion happens lmao


----------



## Herbe

yeah its not like terrorists have inforoles to find town. all we got is boomies.


----------



## Trebek

all boom

no brain

:(


----------



## Zero Moment

I'm okay with voting *hyd*


----------



## Hydreigon25

Zero Moment said:


> I'm okay with voting hyd


DM why are you ok with your vote for someone that is town-aligned ?
from your vote i assume you are either town-aligned & wanting to mis-yeet a town-aligned person or you are a mafia-aligned outgroup, until there's details  to show that you are actually town-aligned with i have a red check on someone so i guess

*Zero Moment*​


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*Votecount:
Hydreigon25 (2): *Herbe (#360), Zero Moment (#391)
*Zero Moment (1): *Hydreigon25 (#392)
Redstrykephoenix *Trebek (1): *Trebek (#385) 



Spoiler: Full Votelist



Ysabel votes Hydreigon25 (#291)
Ysabel unvotes (#296)
Herbe votes Hydreigon25 (#360)
Ysabel votes Hydreigon25 (#361)
Ysabel unvotes (#364)
Hydreigon25 votes Zero Moment (#369)
Hydreigon25 unvotes (#371)
Trebek votes unwisely :^) (#385)
Zero Moment votes Hydreigon25 (#391)
Hydreigon25 votes Zero Moment (#392)


----------



## Trebek

is it really gonna turn into a vote on me

spicy tbh


----------



## Ys_

lol :o


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

The discussion comes to a boil as the town realizes they all have a penchant for explosions, then goes down to a light simmer as they realize they don't give a shit. Nonetheless, the town decides that one of their own, named somewhat confusingly after another pokemon, seems quite enthusiastic to implicate other folk in crimes. 


Hydreigon25, like M&F before them, is thrown into the river near the plant. A glance at their effects shows, surprise, they wanted to blow up too. 

*Hydreigon25 has died. They were mafia. *


A townsmember looks even closer at the blood lettering. It appears to say, in another language, "Everyone is Electrode". The translation may be a bit shaky, but it's pretty hard to misconstrue a simple statement like that. 

*Day 2 has ended. Night 2 has begun. Day 3 will begin August 6th at 11 Central*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Another night passes in Ohmtown. The residents sleep easy, knowing that nobody can really harm them at night. It had to be some sort of misunderstanding, right? The only killers here just have a propensity for exploding, right?

The town is shocked to find that is not the case.


*Ysabel has died. They were mafia.


Day 3 will end August 8th at 11 Central.*


----------



## Cojiro

i don't even know what's going on any more


----------



## Cojiro

hm, who's still alive

- herbe
- trebek
- raritini
- zm
- us

did i miss anyone


----------



## tbh²

omg, what. so i guess we do have vigs? 
-m


----------



## Herbe

only 5 ppl????


----------



## Herbe

hm. so i think that the informed minority faction must be the vigs, right? not assuming they have nightchat
im typing this out to talk myself through it
assuming 2 vigs left today:
terrorist blows up terrorist, 2Vig 1Maf, villagers win if they don't shoot, cause even if misyeet happens the vig can take care of the last one at night. 
terrorist blows up vig, 1Vig 2Maf, terrorists have to vote the vig out to win
we just vote today and nobody explodes, 3Maf 2Vig, we have a decent chance of eliminating a vig but if we don't then it's 2V2M, vig shoots, we lose.
also this is assuming that vigs aren't oneshot. is that a fair assumption? idk???

this all feels kinda townsided though so let's work under the assumption that there's one vig cause only one death happened and maybe?? the vig was waiting till figuring out they were alone to shoot????
terrorist blows up terrorist, 1vig2maf, could try to vote but a misyeet loses the game
terrorist blows up vig, win. but ya gotta hit 1 out of the 4 possibilities other than yrself.
we just vote today, either we go down to 3Maf1Town or we win. and if vig shoots that goes to 2maf1town, we have to vote the vig out to win.

idk if any of this makes sense tbh, or is even relevant. tell me if im rambling ://


----------



## Herbe

Herbe said:


> assuming 2 vigs left today:
> terrorist blows up terrorist, 2Vig 1Maf, villagers win if they don't shoot *that following night*


----------



## Herbe

i feel like just trying to resolve by voting today might be in our best interest? i'll go back in the thread and see how well each of yall convince me of yr Evilness. might collect quotes that please me


----------



## Herbe

idk man the one i least trust is a full terrorist rn is raritini? maybe? 


tbh² said:


> uh?!? we are also electrode lol.
> also hey all. maybe it's about time i actually pay attention to this game, my mafia attention span died with my ooctvt self
> -m


idk. jumping on the electrode claim train, and kinda just waiting it out/lurking seems like it would be a good lonely town strat this game.
i also have my eye on cojiro cause the instant miller claim. like. if the vigs were told they were Surrounded By Terrorists that feels rather smart to set yrself up as a miller; you survive the "scumhunting" part of the game, and also have a solid cover for the "oh everyone realised they're terrorists" part of the game.

yknow talking this out i feel more comfortable voting *cojiro.* i'm rather confident in trebek and zm being terrorists (see: us batting our d2 theories around. that conversation felt great to me) but if this is a misyeet then yeeting raritini tomorrow should snag the win.


----------



## Herbe

this is very much stream of consciousness tbh


----------



## tbh²

this is very weird tbh. we have five mafia down in an 11-slot game and it’s still not over. this means that unless something...really weird is at play, mafia was _majority_ in this game. in this setup, i cannot see a reason for *cojiro* to claim miller other than them being mafia-aligned. if we lynch them today, the game will be most likely over.

as per the vig, i’m wondering if they aren’t fragile. with (then) four mafia down and one one dead townie, they could afford the risk of killing two townies in one night if misfired.

- rari


----------



## Cojiro

tbh² said:


> this is very weird tbh. we have five mafia down in an 11-slot game and it’s still not over. this means that unless something...really weird is at play, mafia was _majority_ in this game. in this setup, i cannot see a reason for *cojiro* to claim miller other than them being mafia-aligned. if we lynch them today, the game will be most likely over.


wait what

are you saying you're not mafia-aligned

are you claiming _town-aligned terrorist_. what


----------



## Herbe

*raritini* are you claiming town aligned? Cause me, zm, trebek, and cojiro? i assume now from their response? Are all mafia aligned electroterrorists trying to root out the last town aligned so we can snaggy our maf win condition.
Im operating under the assumption that there were 2 or 3 town aligned players that were the informed minority and that mafia were the uninformed majority.


----------



## Herbe

game ends by todays EoD or tomorrows EoD i think


----------



## Herbe

coji do you wanna vote w me or are we gonna let this baby rand


----------



## Zero Moment

yeah can I get a vote for uhhh
*raritini*


----------



## Herbe

EoD is this morn yea?


----------



## Cojiro

oh. shit. yeah. eod soon. right

*raritini*

(we are still 3p btw! this is p much just self preservation)


----------



## Cojiro

also, in the interests of full disclosure, we received an anonymous message last night instructing us to off ZM asap

blu and I are both agreed that we should disregard it, as you see, but it's a Thing That Happened


----------



## Herbe

hmmmmmmmmms. that feels like a red herring


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Ok I think I'm gonna grant a *1 hour extension,* because one of us is currently MIA (probably sleeping again) and I don't think I can write a game end post w/o him tbh


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

fuck you i wasn't sleeping


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Ok he's back now, EoD at 12:30 EST/11:30 CST


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*Votecount:
Cojiro (1): *tbh^2 (#407)
*tbh^2 (3): *Herbe (#409), Zero Moment (#412), Cojiro (#414)



Spoiler: Full Votecount



tbh^2 votes Cojiro (#407)
Herbe votes tbh^2 (#409)
Zero Moment votes tbh^2 (#412)
Cojiro votes tbh^2 (#414)


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

*The day has now ended. Results will be posted shortly.*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

The town uses their brand new invention, the Electrode Punter, to dropkick tbh^2 into the river.

*tbh^2 has died. They were mafia.*

As they search this one's nest, they find a few notes. 

"h=real???"
"the one is coming"
"buy milk"

The notes only serve to confuse the rest of the town.

Except for one member.

The remaining Electrode decide, eh, let's just steal the generator and get this over with. Why not? We've waited this long, our evil plan should work without any problems. Right?

As the group approaches the generator, the clock strikes 10:00 PM. 

A voice reverberates throughout the facility. "It is now 10:00 PM on Friday. Security guards are now authorized to use deadly force."

Herbe, always seeming to be a bit less round than the rest of the group, sprints over and pulls a lever on the wall. "Administering Damp Aura," a voice says.

With the Electrodes now unable to explode, the Ampharos makes quick work of the rest of the intruders. Nobody would be stealing the generator today. Not if his paycheck had anything to do with it.

*Herbe, the sole town in this setup, has won.*


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Role PMs:



Spoiler: Herbe



You are *Ampharos*. You are the only member of the town faction. You know that every other player of this game is a Terrorist/Electrode.

Your only goal is to survive to the end of D3. You are the only member aware of the true nature of this game. Should you survive until the end of D3, you will win, and everyone else will lose.


Good luck. You'll need it.





Spoiler: Literally Everyone Else [terrorists]



You are Electrode. You are sided with the mafia, though you are not part of the main mafia faction. During the day phase, you are able to use SelfDestruct to blow yourself up, taking someone to the grave with you by saying *Explode [playername] *in bold.



You win when every member of the Town faction is eliminated.

Good luck.


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

Some of you might have noticed some fuckery going on. At the beginning of the game we gave ourself a few Fuck Points with which to mess with the town to keep up the façade.

We used 2 fuck points to kill Ysabel and one Fuck Point to tell Cojiro that ZM was a threat.


----------



## Herbe

>:3 hell yeah!!!!!! God i was afraid this would be terribly hard for me

herbe's the town boy! he's the one who wins!!!!


----------



## Herbe

When i first got that pm i was convinced that it was bastard, and everyone had a "only u know the truth" pm. Also, did anyone catch my early outgroup soft? I was putting that in my back pocket in case it came down to the wire


----------



## Hydreigon25

That was clever  i didn't see that coming, thanks for hosting @Redstrykephoenix, i had fun


----------



## Hydreigon25

Herbe said:


> ill drop a *hydrei* vote for now ig


what would you have done if i exploded right after you posted that ^


----------



## Redstrykephoenix

...died?


----------



## qenya

oh dear oh dear oh dear


----------



## qenya

well blu and I were both extremely pocketed by you, herbe, so congrats on that

question: why did VM flip "not mafia"


----------



## Eifie

why hasn't my day action been processed yet


----------



## Stryke

kokorico said:


> well blu and I were both extremely pocketed by you, herbe, so congrats on that
> 
> question: why did VM flip "not mafia"


We kinda just made up the flips as we went along lol


----------



## Hydreigon25

is these quotes ok for me to have as my signature ?


----------



## Stryke

Eifie said:


> *Explode Keldeo*


Far off from the plant, on the nearby route, another loud boom rocked the area. The residents of the plant were too worn out after the events that had just transpired there to investigate, but it was later revealed that an Electrode from over there had blown up, taking another Electrode with them, just as it had happened at the plant. How coincidental!

*Eifie has died. Keldeo has died. They were both off doing their own thing, I guess.*


----------



## Eifie

thank you Stryke I've never been so happy in my life


----------



## Ys_

Good game!
Tbh it was funny to be able to open wolf and do literally nothing for a day. Idk what I expected but it wasn't this. Thanks for hosting RSP!


----------



## Zori

*explode my trust in RSP's setups*


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Darn!!! I was convinced raritini and Trebek would be the last townies! >:o

Well played, Herbe! You sure turned the tables on us :D


----------



## Herbe

I Am A Master Of Deception!!!!!


----------



## Herbe

Go iso my first posts in the thread and pay attention to the capitalized letters


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

ah fuck i forgot to say:

A panel lifts up next to the bloody message, revealing what it really says. 

"Not everyone is Electrode."


----------



## M&F

one last time, for the benefit of all now


----------

